# Hacker website redirecting



## JaredMulberry (Sep 10, 2013)

Hi,

A hacker/spammer website is redirecting to our client's website and has managed to get to the top of the Google rankings when searching the business' name, even above the actual website of our client. What benefits could this hacker possibly get from doing this and how can we stop it?

The hacker website is hosting at ezdnscenter.com which is a known hacker/spammer hosting site (accoring to a Google search).

Thank you.


----------

